# Apps That Are Safe To Delete 2.3.3



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

This Is What I've Removed Using *Titanium Backup*. Alot.

I SBFed And Started All Over Just To Provide This List.

Gingerbread 2.3.3

*DO NOT DELETE ACCOUNTS OR BACKUP ASSISTANT YOU WILL BOOTLOOP WHEN FLASHING UPDATE OR FACTORY RESET*

*Mine Did Not Bootloop Can't Say It Won't Happen To You.*


```
<br />
Amazon Kindle<br />
Amazon MP3<br />
Apps<br />
Blockbuster<br />
Books<br />
Car Dock<br />
City ID<br />
Desk Home<br />
DLNA *Will Force Close. Battery Pull. Reboot.<br />
DLNASystemService<br />
Email<br />
Email Authenticator<br />
Facebook Authenticator *I Didn't Remove Because I Use Facebook<br />
Flickr Autheticator<br />
FM Radio<br />
FM Radio Service<br />
Help Center<br />
IM<br />
IM Presence<br />
LastFM Authenticator<br />
Lets Golf<br />
LinkedIn Authenticator<br />
Magic Smoke Wallpapers<br />
Messages<br />
Messaging<br />
Motorola Dock Service<br />
Music *I Use 3rd Party App<br />
Music Visualation Wallpapers<br />
My Verizon Mobile *Will Force Close. Battery Pull. Reboot.<br />
Myspace Authenticator<br />
News & Weather<br />
News<br />
NFL Mobile<br />
NFS Shift<br />
Online Album<br />
Orkut Authenticator<br />
Photobucket Authenticator<br />
Picasa Authenticator<br />
Quick Contact<br />
Quickoffice<br />
Rich Location<br />
Skype Mobile<br />
Skyrock Authenticator<br />
Slacker<br />
Social Messaging<br />
Social Networking<br />
Social Sharing<br />
Social Status<br />
Sticky Note<br />
Street View<br />
Swype<br />
Sync Service<br />
Talk<br />
Task Manager *Will Force Close. Battery Pull. Reboot.<br />
Tasks<br />
Text Messaging *I Use 3rd Party App<br />
Toggle Widgets<br />
TTS Service<br />
Twitter Authenticator<br />
Universal Inbox<br />
VCast Music<br />
VCast Videos<br />
Voice Commands *Will Force Close. Battery Pull. Reboot.<br />
Voice Search<br />
Voicemail<br />
VZ Navigator<br />
VZW Package Installer<br />
Weather<br />
Work Contacts<br />
World Clock<br />
Youtube Authenticator
```


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey mikey I started debloating using your list and after freezing Task Mgr bat pull reboot I get a message app home process com.motorola.home has stopped Forceclose. See the lock screen under the message but when I hit force close it keeps popping up, please get me out of this, thanx


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Have Tried Another Battery Pull? I've Done This Twice Now Just So I Could Put The List Up Here.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

yes numerous, phone is running but it seems to have lost the launcher, if i hit power it gives me options over the lock screen


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow that's a lot of crap that's installed on that thing ..

"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

I Just Lost My Recovery It's Coming Up As Charge Mode. Looks Like I Get SBF For The Third Time Today And Do All This Over Again.


----------



## mazz0310 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you, I debloated A LOT before this thread, but I will definitely be doing more after seeing your list!

EDIT:
After looking at your list there are 2 recommendations. Do not delete Accounts or BackupAssistant. P3 found a while ago that removing those will cause bootloops because they are required to be run when the phone is first started up after a factory reset or update.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

BBEvolution said:


> yes numerous, phone is running but it seems to have lost the launcher, if i hit power it gives me options over the lock screen


Sorry It Took So Long Had Alotta Stuff To Do This Morning But Here's 2 Launchers You Can Choose From To Flash In CWM. I Already Did It And I Did Not Bootloop.

Download Links:
ADWLauncher http://www.mediafire.com/?8b332v1u5w6ux03

LauncherPro http://www.mediafire.com/?y2x8ndivai1d4cm


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

How do I flash using clockworkmod if I cant get past the lockscreen !!! Is there a way in through the back door, and will I be able to drop ADW on the card? Remenber I'm a novice. Thanx


----------



## mazz0310 (Jul 7, 2011)

Do it through the computer.

Download the apk for one of the launchers, and then plug in the device and do a adb install adwlauncher.apk (or w/e the filename is)


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm sorry you need to be more detailed, I'm a novice and have never done this before !!!

By the way I did delete Accounts and BU Assist. !!!


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Calm Down, We'll Get You Back To Normal.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm calm now, lights out at 9 so I had to get crackin asap. I decided to just SBF and GB. It's all good, is that damn list safe or is it goin to bite me again? LOL BTW I've never been Normal and never will be, At least that's what the Doctors say !!! Thanks Mikey


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

I've Deleted The Same Apps Every Time And Have Had No Trouble.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Is it possible that I froze the launcher by mistake ? So your saying Accounts and B/U Assist. are OK to freeze. Respond at your leisure Thanks


----------



## mazz0310 (Jul 7, 2011)

BBEvolution said:


> Is it possible that I froze the launcher by mistake ? So your saying Accounts and B/U Assist. are OK to freeze. Respond at your leisure Thanks


Yeah, in that list the launcher is being frozen, I assume he suspects that you will have an alternate launcher installed.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

BBEvolution said:


> Is it possible that I froze the launcher by mistake ? So your saying Accounts and B/U Assist. are OK to freeze. Respond at your leisure Thanks


I Think "Chooser" Is What Was Killing You. That's The Only One In The List That Makes Sense. I'm Gonna Remove It Because I Don't Want Others To Have The Same Problem. I Do Apologize.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

No Problem, just wanted to get to the bottom of it !! Are you sure your not doing this intentionally, you know sort of a Lab just to see how I would handle it and whether I could rise to the occasion !!! Thanx BTW will you answer my question damn it, is Accounts and B/U Ass. safe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

A Guy Posted That Removing Them Could Cause Bootloops When Either Updating Or Doing A Factory Reset. Like We Always Do A Nandroid Before Updating Worse Case We Would Just Have To Replace The Accounts And Backup Assistant And Change The Permissions To rw-r--r--.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Mikey, I used a black modded status bar on Froyo that one of the developers here posted a link for, I really liked it and wonder if it will work on GB !! Don't want to freak the phone out again !!! Hate the Blue. Thanx


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Haven't Tried Yet, Wanna Try Just Make A Nandroid If Something Goes Bad Or Do You Want Me To Try First? The Only Problem With Me Is I Flashed The CRT-Animation And It Stated MAY Not Play Well With Themes.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Would a status bar be considered a Theme ? I wanna say you try it but that would be selfish and I don't want to use you !! BTW whats the CRT- Animation ?


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

It Changes The framework-res To Give Gingerbread The Screen Off Animation.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes I Think The Status Bar Has To Do With Themeing.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

I really wish I knew what you just said !!! I mean about the CRT can you elaborate?


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

framework-res Is All Your Theme/Icons For Stock Or Custom ROMs, You Don't Know About The Screen Off Animation? It Looks Like An Anolog TV Turning Off.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm old enough to remember what that looks like, along with rabbit ears and a rotary tuning knob!!! Complicated install ? Any video available ?


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Stupid Easy Follow These Instructions.

1. Download Zip From Link Provided And Put Somewhere Where You Can Find It On Your SD Card.
2. Make A Backup First. (Rule Of Thumb When Flashing) :androidwink:
3. Flash The DX2 CRT Animation
4. Reboot And Hopefully Everything Will Be Fine.

I Tried To Do It Thru ADB And My Phone Stayed At The "M" So I Reverted Back Downloaded The Zip And Just Flashed It.

http://www.mediafire.com/?0rv6fr3dc183g9a


----------



## juhde (Jul 22, 2011)

Good list except for TTS service, you do that and you'll lose the ability to get vocal turn by turn directions.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

juhde said:


> Good list except for TTS service, you do that and you'll lose the ability to get vocal turn by turn directions.


That's Funny I Never Would Have Known That. I Don't Use The Voice Thing I'd Rather Just Look At The Map And I Know Where I'm Going.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

I've found that without TTS Service Google Maps/Navigation Force closes every time. So if you use Maps for Navigation do not Freeze it !!!

Edit: Sorry meant Nav and tried to edit maps out then I noticed his post, just screwed the whole thing up!!!


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

My Maps Doesn't Force Close, Just The Navigation Like juhde Said.


----------



## juhde (Jul 22, 2011)

Removing TTS will affect any ability to use any text to speech, but it shouldn't stop maps from opening. That's probably something else either you removed or just glitching. Try a reinstall of maps. If that doesn't work I'd suggest looking more closely at your freeze/uninstalled programs.

But it's defiantly nothing in this list.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

juhde said:


> Removing TTS will affect any ability to use any text to speech, but it shouldn't stop maps from opening. That's probably something else either you removed or just glitching. Try a reinstall of maps. If that doesn't work I'd suggest looking more closely at your freeze/uninstalled programs.
> 
> But it's defiantly nothing in this list.


Thanks Juhde, I'm Aware What TTS Does Now.


----------



## juhde (Jul 22, 2011)

No prob


----------

